# Live plants for Betta tank?



## Elishakelly (Apr 25, 2018)

Where can I find live plants at an affordable price? Any suggestions on which plants are best for a 10 gallon shared Betta tank? I need quite a lot to place along each side of the divider. 
Thanks . 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

Plants that doesn’t require high tech lighting, CO2 injection, mineral rich substrate and regular trimming include anubias, java fern, marimo balls (not really a plant or moss but algae) and some others. 
Marimo balls are the easiest, place them on the bottom and that is. Anubias and Fern could be planted in the substrate but do not burrow the rizome, keep it exposed over the substrate. Anubias and Fern are best attached to decorations, rocks or driftwood using fishing line, sewing thread or a drop of gel super glue (my preferred method).


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

My crypts also seem to grow well in low lighting. I have 4 different kinds in my tank. As well as java moss, christmas moss, dwarf sagitaria, and some onion related plant i cant remember the name of.


----------

